# Guadalajara 2011 XVI Pan American Games



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pan American Volleyball Stadium
* 
*location*
Avila Camacho Sports Complex 
1953 De la Presa Avenue 
Lagos del Country Zone 
Zapopan, Jalisco, México

*opening day
*10/03/2007

*Capacity / Spectators
*3,152

*general Information
*-Altimetry: 1526 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village
*15 km

*outside*









*inside*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Telcel Tennis Complex
* 
*location*
6600 Ecónomos 
Metropolitano Park 
La Estancia Zone, 
Zapopan, Jalisco, México 

*opening day
*15/10/2010

*Capacity / Spectators
*2,592

*general Information
*- Main arena with 12 training courts 
- Underground parking 

-Altimetry: 1654 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village
*5 km

*complex*









*stadium*









*training courts*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pan American Baseball Stadium
* 
*location*
Lagos de Moreno - San Juan de los Lagos 
Highway, 
Lagos de Moreno, Jalisco, México


*Capacity / Spectators
*3,781

*general Information
*Altimetry: 1859 m.s.n.m

*outside*









*inside*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pan American Hockey Stadium
*
*location*
Revolución Sports Complex 
3232 Pablo Neruda Avenue 
Providencia Zone 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators
*1,870

*general Information
*Altimetry: 1568 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village
*15 km


*outside*









*inside*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pan American Softball Stadium
* 
*location*
López Mateos Sports Complex 
1954 Martin Alonso Street 
Industrial Zone 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators
*798

*general Information
*Altimetry: 1672 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village
*15 km

*outside*









*inside*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pan American Archery Stadium
* 
*location*
Revolucion Sports Complex 
3232 Pablo Neruda Avenue 
Providencia Zone 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*opening day*
20/11/2009

*Capacity / Spectators*
940

*general Information
*-Altimetry: 1568 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
15 Km

*outside*









*inside*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Telmex Athletics Stadium*

*location*
Pan American Athletics Stadium 
373 Santa Lucia Avenue 
Tepeyac Zone, 
Zapopan, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
8,548

*general information*
Altimetry: 1556 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
19 km

*proyect*



























*actually*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Weightlifting Forum*

*location*
Atlas Paradero Sports Complex 
1820 Marcelino García Barragán Avenue 
Atlas Zone 
Tlaquepaque, Jalisco, México


*Capacity / Spectators*
902

*general information*
-Auditorium with lateral extensions. 
-Audiovisual technology for different types of events. 
-Training area, office, 32 training platforms, massage areas, Jacuzzi, locker rooms for men and women. 

-Altimetry: 1556 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
21 km

*outside*









*inside*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Multipurpose Gymnasium*

*location*
Revolucion Sports Complex 
3232 Pablo Neruda Avenue 
Providencia Zone 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
856

*general information*
-Altimetry: 1568 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
15 km


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*San Rafael Gymnasium*

*location*
San Rafael Park 
Medrano between San Jacinto and Manuel M. Ponce 
San Rafael Zone, 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
1,541

*general information*
Altimetry: 1570 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
22 km

*proyect*

















*actually*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pan American Roller Skating Track*

*location*
Revolución Sports Complex 
3232 Pablo Neruda Avenue 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
827

*general information*
Altimetry: 1568 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
15 Km

*proyect*









*actually*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Rowing and Canoeing Course*

*location*
Enrique Arreola Silva Street 
Zapotlán el Grande Lake 
Ciudad Guzmán, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
1000

*general information*
Altimetry: 1500 m.s.n.m

*proyect*









*actually*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pan American Shooting Polygon*

*location*
Atlas Paradero Sports Complex 
1820 Marcelino García Barragán 
Atlas Zone 
Tlaquepaque, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
438

*general information*
40 positions for 10m "air shooting", each outfitted with electronic equipment. 

-Altimetry: 1557 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
21 Km

*outside*









*inside*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pan American Velodrome*

*location*
Atlas Paradero Sports Complex 
1820 Marcelino García Barragán 
Atlas Zone 
Tlaquepaque, Jalisco México

*Capacity / Spectators*
1,984

*general information*
Altimetry: 1550 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
21 km

*outside*









*inside*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tapatío Bowling Alley*

*location*
274 Francisco Javier Gamboa 
Col. Arcos Vallarta, 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
400

*general information*
Altimetry: 1579 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
12 km

*outside*









*inside*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Jalisco Hunting Club*

*location*
Jalisco Hunting Club 
Km. 17.5 Nogales Gighway 
La Venta del Astillero Zone 
Zapopan, Jalisco, México 
Zip Code 45220

*Capacity / Spectators*
1,000

*general information*
Events 
-Trap 
-Fire 

-Altimetry: 1624 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
18 km


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Santa Sofia Golf Club*

*location*
Km 15 Guadalajara - Vallarta Highway

*Capacity / Spectators*
450

*general information*
Eventing (Cross Country) 

Altimetry: 1450 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
14 Km

*Sports Competing in this Venue*
Equestrian


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Hipica Club*

*location*
9 km Nogales Road 
7 Arenero Walk 
Col. Bajío, 
Zapopan, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
432

*general information*
Eventing Equestrian (Dressage and Jumping) 

Altimetry: 1620 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
14 Km

*Sports Competing in this Venue*
Modern Pentathlon
Equestrian


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*BMX Track*

*location*
CODE San Nicolás 
Camino al "Autódromo Hnos. Gallo" 
a 1600 metros al Suroeste del Camino a Mazatepec 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
515

*general information*
Altimetry: 1598 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
10 km

no pictures yet...


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Racquetball Complex*

*location*
Revolución Sports Complex 
3232 Pablo Neruda Avenue 
Providencia Zone 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
400

*general information*
Altimetry: 1568 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
15 Km.


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

wow, the panamerican village looks nice completed, aren't there day pics??????


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

^^

*Pan American Village - construction progress July 11, 2011*
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.174155969317275.46906.100001686182726


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks, but it wasn't finish in that date :colgate:


----------



## CarlosTacubaya (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like more seats in some venues like the athletics stadium, the aquatics center and the beach volleyball stadium, in general all venues are great


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Great structure.

I like very much the renovation of the CODE Dome and the Telcel Tennis Complex. 

magdielinho, thank you for the photos of the panamerican village, I liked very much the landscaping and the low buildings, I just think the tall building didn't fit well, but it's good anyway.


----------



## mrl38 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Puerto Vallarta village*

Does anyone know where the athletes will be housed in Puerto Vallarta?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

How come they're allowing corporate sponsorship of the names of some of the venues in Guadalajara?


----------



## CarlosTacubaya (Aug 9, 2011)

Jim856796 said:


> How come they're allowing corporate sponsorship of the names of some of the venues in Guadalajara?


Scotiabank is an official sponsorship of the Panamerican Games, so it's allowed to put it's names in the venues


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

more pictures of the athletics stadium, courtesy of informador.com.mx


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

omg that's a little behind date .. isn't it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## PLAGUZ (May 19, 2010)

I wonder when it's gonna be ready??


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

any new pics?


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

So, Did they finished the athletic stadium?...there is just one month left!


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

I just noticed the ugly wall surrounding the panamerican village uke:


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

update 10-SEP-11





































estan quitando la vieja barda y barrotes de la unidad deportiva y colocando los que estan en las otras sedes, ademas de dejar mas espacio quizas para aprovechar el espacio peatonal... o ampliar la calle.


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Estadio de Atletismo*





























*Gimnasio San Rafael.*





















*BMX*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*San Rafael Gymnasium*

*location*
San Rafael Park 
Medrano between San Jacinto and Manuel M. Ponce 
San Rafael Zone, 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
1,541

*general information*
Altimetry: 1570 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
22 km


----------



## PLAGUZ (May 19, 2010)

Wow everything is looking good!


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

pics by Terra. 
http://deportesus.terra.com/rumbo-a-2012/guadalajara-2011/noticias/0,,OI5368700-EI17445,00-Copag+corre+contra+el+tiempo+para+culminar+Villa+Panamericana.html#tphotos


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

magdielinho said:


>


wow, the village looks nice, like waiting its moment


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Telmex Athletics Stadium*

Pics by MexSport


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Salió un artículo hoy dando el numero final de la delegación brasileña: 522 atletas y un total de como 800 personas si incluimos los dirigentes. Es la más grande delegación deportiva brasileña de la história de competiciones afuera del país. Y solamente menor que la de Rio 2007. Los brasileños tendrán un prédio exclusivo para si en la Villa Panamericana. Brasil con eso ya empieza oficialmente su preparación para Rio 2016. Serán Juegos muy interesantes de se ver.


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pan American Velodrome*

*location*
Atlas Paradero Sports Complex 
1820 Marcelino García Barragán 
Atlas Zone 
Tlaquepaque, Jalisco México

*Capacity / Spectators*
1,984

*general information*
Altimetry: 1550 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
21 Km


Pics by terra.com


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*CODE Dome*

*location*
CODE Alcalde Sports Complex 
1360 Prolongación Alcalde Avenue 
Miraflores Zone 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators*
1452

*general information*
Altimetry: 1544 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village*
18 km

terra.com


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pan American Hockey Stadium
*
*location*
Revolución Sports Complex 
3232 Pablo Neruda Avenue 
Providencia Zone 
Guadalajara, Jalisco, México

*Capacity / Spectators
*1,870

*general Information
*Altimetry: 1568 m.s.n.m

*Distance from Panamerican village
*15 km


terra.com


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

excellent photos.

*Only 15 days to begin.*

The people of Mexico wish a great and peaceful event.

Good luck to all the american countries.


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

the Acuatic Center today!


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Telmex Athletics Stadium*


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pan American Beach Volleyball Stadium*


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Any photos from the Rugby stadium?


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Any photos from the Rugby stadium?


^^
*The rugby stadium is not ready for the Games*
02 de octubre de 2011 • 17h46 terra.com

The field was irrigated with saltwater from the sea. With the heat of Guadalajara and the excess salt, the grass is burned. hno:


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## netinhogga (Jul 29, 2007)

Guadalajara races against time to get everything ready for the PAN! It's getting all very beautiful, but nothing beats the PAN Rio 2007!


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

I would like to see some updates since the opening ceremony is tomorrow.


----------



## Alfa-Omega (Dec 16, 2005)

Me recuerda a las instalaciones de los juegos de la Common Wealth de la India, solo que los de la India estaban mejores


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

amigoendf said:


> Estadio de Atletismo 14/10/11



:banana:


----------



## Leonesmd (Mar 1, 2008)

magdielinho said:


>




what is that?


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Maxva (Aug 16, 2011)

hey friends check out Parana American games schedule, dates, and follow us for regular updates here

Parapan American Games 2011 Schedule


----------



## JESGDL (Jan 25, 2008)

*Guadalajara 2011*

Guadalajara had The best Pan American Games ! ! ! !


----------



## martintuner12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome photos....


----------

